# Youtube is screen tearing



## claptonman

Whenever I play video full screen on youtube on any level (480, 720, 1080) it screen tears, wherever anything is moving. Drivers updated, and so is Java and Flash. This happens on firefox. Any help?


----------



## claptonman

Bumpity.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Well I'll just start out by saying Firefox sucks and that I think you should use Chrome 

But there is one thing you could try: http://www.youtube.com/html5
Also btw nice avatar, I just noticed. I played that game a while back and bigfoot eating you is epic


----------



## claptonman

Haha yeah I was originally just going to have bigfoot, but then I found that.

HTML5 didn't work. Installed chrome and its doing the same thing.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

claptonman said:


> Haha yeah I was originally just going to have bigfoot, but then I found that.
> 
> HTML5 didn't work. Installed chrome and its doing the same thing.



Well then I don't know then. Might be that buggy flash update that's been making Firefox crash a lot.


----------



## Darren

I remember having that problem but I honestly can't remember how I fixed it. I'm very helpful. I think I may have switched from Firefox to Chrome actually.


----------



## gamblingman

Go to Adobe's *Find Version* page and check to see if the Flash version you have is the most recent.

Does the screen tear happen with games or in your media player when watching movies on a DVD? Are you having any other issues with the computer such as (but not limited to) BSOD, recent driver updates, unstable system, general slowness of your internet connection, etc...? Please be detailed.

If it is a PC from a major manufacturer (Dell, Toshiba, Sony, etc...) please include your computer Make/Model and any changes you may have made that are not as it was from the manufacturer. What operating system? Also service pack version if Windows, or distro if Linux based.

If it is a custom PC please include the specs of hardware. What operating system? Also what service pack version if Windows, or distro version if Linux based.


----------



## Darren

gamblingman said:


> Go to Adobe's *Find Version* page and check to see if the Flash version you have is the most recent.
> 
> Does the screen tear happen with games or in your media player when watching movies on a DVD? Are you having any other issues with the computer such as (but not limited to) BSOD, recent driver updates, unstable system, general slowness of your internet connection, etc...? Please be detailed.
> 
> If it is a PC from a major manufacturer (Dell, Toshiba, Sony, etc...) please include your computer Make/Model and any changes you may have made that are not as it was from the manufacturer. What operating system? Also service pack version if Windows, or distro if Linux based.
> 
> If it is a custom PC please include the specs of hardware. What operating system? Also what service pack version if Windows, or distro version if Linux based.




Oh yeah. I fixed mine by uninstalling and reinstalling Flash completely.

Edit: Nice copy and pasting.


----------



## claptonman

gamblingman said:


> Go to Adobe's *Find Version* page and check to see if the Flash version you have is the most recent.
> 
> Does the screen tear happen with games or in your media player when watching movies on a DVD? Are you having any other issues with the computer such as (but not limited to) BSOD, recent driver updates, unstable system, general slowness of your internet connection, etc...? Please be detailed.
> 
> If it is a PC from a major manufacturer (Dell, Toshiba, Sony, etc...) please include your computer Make/Model and any changes you may have made that are not as it was from the manufacturer. What operating system? Also service pack version if Windows, or distro if Linux based.
> 
> If it is a custom PC please include the specs of hardware. What operating system? Also what service pack version if Windows, or distro version if Linux based.



Only on youtube. I would've said otherwise if it happened elsewhere. No problems with the computer at all. Specs in sig. Windows is up-to-date.

Reinstalling did nothing.


----------



## gamblingman

*EDIT*, Before you try anything else, or do anything else try disabling vsync and retry a video and see if it helps. If it doesnt then restart the computer, make sure vsync is still disabled and retry a video to check for tears. Dont do anything else on your computer while you're doing that.

You said earlier that you have already updated the drivers, did you mean graphics driver also, and why did you have to update them? If you did it recently and thats roughly when this started, then roll the graphics driver back one version. 

Looks like you're using a single display. When did this start happening?


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, graphics drivers are update, as with all other drivers.

I really don't watch too much youtube, but I found a series I like and it keeps doing it. I've tested it with other videos, also.

May have started when I got my 670. Not sure if it happened with my 570 or not. I'll try rolling back a driver.


----------



## gamblingman

Could always throw the 570 in and see if it still happens. 

But again: Before you try anything else, or do anything else try disabling vsync and retry a video and see if it helps. If it doesnt then restart the computer, make sure vsync is still disabled and retry a video to check for tears. Dont do anything else on your computer while you're doing that.


----------



## gamblingman

If its just that vid post the link to the vid and I'll see if I get it also. Could just be that video, thought about that as I was havin a cig.


----------

